# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  8 GB का Drive बिलकुल फ्री में.

## mailer_demon

दोस्तों,

आज कुछ नया दे रहा हु जो आप सभी के लिए बहुत यूज़ फुल होगा.

बताइए आपमें से किसको 8 GB का Drive चाहिए. वो भी बिलकुल फ्री में. आपके रेस्पोंस का इंतज़ार है.

जल्दी कीजिये और अपना जवाब दीजिये. पहले जवाब दीजिये और पहले पाइए.:question:

आपका,
मैलोर देमोंन

----------


## ushavishnu

thanks for free

----------


## Deepika Singh

> thanks for free


Sir,

Hame bhi chahiye. kya hai ye jara jaldee bataye

----------


## Dark Rider

अब ये मत कहना की online  है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अब ये मत कहना की online  है


 online  ही है

----------


## Dark Rider

> online  ही है


तो यार ऐसे तो कई मिल जायेंगे  microsoft का भी एक है

----------


## simplegirl

सुन तो लो पहले वो कहना क्या चाहता है , सबने अपना राग छेड दिया .

----------


## Dark Rider

> सुन तो लो पहले वो कहना क्या चाहता है , सबने अपना राग छेड दिया .


ओह तो आप है मोहतरमा ओके जी उनकी सुनते है फिर ही कोई टिप्पणी देंगे अब

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> तो यार ऐसे तो कई मिल जायेंगे  microsoft का भी एक है


 मित्र ये इनका बार ही अच्छा ही प्रयास है 
हम लोग जानते हैंतो और लोग भी जान लेंगे 
बहुत अच्छा सूत्र भैई

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> ओह तो आप है मोहतरमा ओके जी उनकी सुनते है फिर ही कोई टिप्पणी देंगे अब


 आप ऐसा ना बोंले ये आपकी जोरीदार हैं

----------


## Dark Rider

> आप ऐसा ना बोंले ये आपकी जोरीदार हैं


हा मुझे याद है और में इनका सम्मान करता हू

----------


## John69

पर ये तो आम सी बात है................  बहुत से लोग इस्तेमाल भी कर रहे है....

----------


## Dark Rider

> पर ये तो आम सी बात है................  बहुत से लोग इस्तेमाल भी कर रहे है....


बात तो सही है यदि किसी ने पूछा तो वाही बता देना था हर बात के लिए सूत्र बनाना मुझे पसंद नहीं है

----------


## John69

> बात तो सही है यदि किसी ने पूछा तो वाही बता देना था हर बात के लिए सूत्र बनाना मुझे पसंद नहीं है


सही कहा आपने....................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मित्र मलोर डेमों जी आप सूत्र को गाती दें आप बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हैं 
बाके सब मैं समझ लूँगा

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र मलोर डेमों जी आप सूत्र को गाती दें आप बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हैं 
> बाके सब मैं समझ लूँगा


ओके जी मुझे लगा की अपनी बात रखने का अधिकार मुझे है और देख कर क्या कर लोगे मित्र 

मेने अपनी बात  कही है जो चाहे समझो लेकिन दुनिया भर के सूत्र बना कर क्या सिद्ध करना चाहते हो

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> ओके जी मुझे लगा की अपनी बात रखने का अधिकार मुझे है और देख कर क्या कर लोगे मित्र 
> 
> मेने अपनी बात  कही है जो चाहे समझो लेकिन दुनिया भर के सूत्र बना कर क्या सिद्ध करना चाहते हो


 आप दोसरों को हतोत्साहित कर के क्या सिद्ध करना चाहते हैं 
आपने अपनी बात सही ढंग से नहीं राखी मित्र

----------


## Dark Rider

> आप दोसरों को हतोत्साहित कर के क्या सिद्ध करना चाहते हैं 
> आपने अपनी बात सही ढंग से नहीं राखी मित्र


में सिर्फ इतना चाहता हू जो पूर्व के सूत्र हे उन्ही को गति दे, हर बार नया सूत्र बना देते है 

कुछ फ्री सॉफ्टवेर केवल आपके लिए - LIFE TIME FREE

भी इसके लिए उपयुक्त था 

इतने से सॉफ्टवेर के लिए नया सूत्र क्यों ?

----------


## mailer_demon

तो दोस्तों इंतज़ार ख़त्म,

मेरा ये सॉफ्टवेर ३०० KB का है. आपको करना बस इतना है की इसे विनज़िप से *extract* कर ले. इसमे ४ फाइल है. आपको केवल *setup* फाइल को डबल क्लीक करना है और installation शुरू. Installation ख़त्म होने के बाद माय कंप्यूटर खोलिए. आप देखेंगे की वह एक *DRIVE* बन गया है जिसका नाम *GMail Drive* होगा. अब इस *drive* पर *mouse* का पॉइंटर ले जाकर राईट क्लीक कीजिये. एक ओपसन होगा *Loggin As* . उसपर क्लीक कीजिये गा तो एक पोप अप विंडो आएगा जिसमे दो आप्शन होंगे - 
१.* login id* 
२.* password* 
अब आप अपने Gmail का लोगिन id और पासवर्ड डाल दीजिये. 

अब आपका ये *drive* खुल जायेगा. अब जो भी फाइल रखनी है अपने कंप्यूटर से कॉपी कीजिये और इस जीमेल *drive* में पेस्ट कर दीजिये. ये एक तरह से अलग *drive* हो गया.

GMail के एक अकाउंट का storage होता है लगभग 8 GB . अगर 16 GB रखना है तो दो अकाउंट बना लीजिये. २४ gb रखना है तो तीन अकाउंट...और और .

ट्राई करने के बाद reply कीजिये.

यह एक तरह से GMail का ऑनलाइन storage भी हुआ.

सॉफ्टवेर यहाँ से *डाउनलोड* कीजिये.

ये सॉफ्टवेर 32 bit और 64 bit दोनों पर काम करता है.

आपके रेस्पोंस के इन्तेजार रहेगा. 


आपका,
मैलोर देमोंन

----------


## Lovely.indian

ise use krne main koi risk?

----------


## mailer_demon

> ise use krne main koi risk?


lovlely जी,

यह सॉफ्टवेर बिलकुल ठीक है, इसे आप आराम से यूज़ सकते है. यह पूरी तरह टेस्टेड है.

----------


## Lovely.indian

> सॉफ्टवेर यहाँ से *डाउनलोड*


यह सन्देश आ रहा है जी

----------


## diliprai

> यह सन्देश आ रहा है जी


*मेरे साथ भी यही समस्या है ????????
*

----------


## simplegirl

*GMail Drive


GMail Drive is a free third-party Windows Shell namespace extension ("add-on") for Google's Gmail. GMail Drive is not supported by Google. It allows a user to access a virtual drive stored in a Gmail e-mail account by causing the contents of the Gmail account to appear as a new network share on the user's workstation. In order to use this add-on, the user needs a Gmail e-mail account. The add-on enables the user to use the standard Windows desktop file copy and paste commands to transfer files to and from the Gmail account as if it were a drive on the user's computer.





In order for GMail Drive to operate, the computer must be connected to the Internet and the user must have a Gmail account. A broadband connection is preferable, though not necessary, as all operations are done through Gmail and consequently over the Internet. GMail Drive uses the inbox of the Gmail account to store files and creates a virtual filesystem on top of the Gmail account, enabling the user to save and retrieve files stored on the Gmail account directly from inside Windows Explorer. GMail Drive adds a new virtual drive to the computer under the My Computer folder, where the user can create new folders, copy and drag-and-drop files to, but does not give an actual drive letter, such as C:, preventing its use in all console applications, and some older Windows applications.

When the user creates a new file using GMail Drive, it generates an e-mail and posts it to the Gmail account's inbox. The e-mail appears in the normal Inbox folder when using the normal Gmail interface, and the file is attached as an e-mail attachment. GMail Drive periodically checks the mail account (using the Gmail search function) to see if new files have arrived and to rebuild the virtual drive's directory structures.

Multiple computers can connect to one Gmail account thus allowing GMail Drive to act as a multi-user file server.

Consequently, restrictions on the Gmail service are also enforced when using GMail Drive. For example, files larger than 25 MB cannot be uploaded, as the maximum file size of Gmail attachments is 25 MB. In the past, Gmail also prevented users from transferring certain file types, such as an executable or ZIP archive. Some users bypassed this restriction by renaming the file extension or by putting it into a RAR or 7z archive. This restriction has now been lifted. A GNU software package named PHPGmailDrive even makes it possible to link different Gmail accounts together, and with some manual changes you can have a Gmail Drive built out of several Gmail accounts.
 Caveats

GMail Drive is an experimental package that depends on but is not provided by Google. Changes in Google's Gmail system may render GMail Drive temporarily or permanently inoperable.

The current GMail Drive does not support accounts that are with Google Apps. The Gmail Program Policies do not explicitly ban GMail Drive, shell namespace extensions, or the use of Gmail storage space for files other than e-mail. Nonetheless, immoderate use of GMail Drive may trigger Google to temporarily suspend a Gmail account.*

----------


## mailer_demon

दोस्त, 
लगता है आपने ठीक ढंग से extract नहीं किया है. कृपया विनज़िप का latest version यूज़ करे या फिर 7Z का यूज़ करे extract करने के लिए. 7z यहाँ से *डाउनलोड* करे जो की freeware है.
http://www.7-zip.org/download.html
मैं extract कर रहा हु तो ऐसा फोल्डर मिल रहा है.

----------


## Dark Rider

कोई प्रोबलम नहीं है  आप इसे यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे 

gmailfs117.zip

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

पर इस लाइन को भी पढ़िए ''The user assumes the entire risk of using this program.''

----------


## Dark Rider

> पर इस लाइन को भी पढ़िए ''The user assumes the entire risk of using this program.''


बात सही है यार ये सॉफ्टवेर  gmail  की और से नहीं है इसलिए पूरी  जिम्मेदारी user  की ही बनती है

----------


## scgold02

i want fully loaded 8 gb

----------


## tejashpatel1990

> *GMail Drive
> 
> 
> GMail Drive is a free third-party Windows Shell namespace extension ("add-on") for Google's Gmail. GMail Drive is not supported by Google. It allows a user to access a virtual drive stored in a Gmail e-mail account by causing the contents of the Gmail account to appear as a new network share on the user's workstation. In order to use this add-on, the user needs a Gmail e-mail account. The add-on enables the user to use the standard Windows desktop file copy and paste commands to transfer files to and from the Gmail account as if it were a drive on the user's computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ये आपके इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन को इस्तेमाल करेगा तो लिमिटेड प्लान वाले इसे इस्तेमाल न करे तो अच्छा रहेगा...

----------


## mailer_demon

> पर इस लाइन को भी पढ़िए ''The user assumes the entire risk of using this program.''


दोस्त विद्रोही जी,

 किसी 3rd पार्टी के सॉफ्टवेर को फर्स्ट पार्टी रेकोम्मेंद नहीं करती. वही बात यहाँ पर हो रही है. किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर को इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त license में भी यही बात लिखी होती है. उसके license के रुल को पढने पर पता चलेगा.

बाकी review तो सॉफ्टवेर का यूज़ करके हम यूज़र देते है की कौन ठीक है कौन नहीं. इसी के लिए फोरम भी बना है जहा यूज़र अपना review दे.

आशा है मेरे जवाब से आप सन्तुष होंगे. आपके रेस्पोंस का इन्तेजार है.

आपका,
मैलोर देमोंन

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> बात सही है यार ये सॉफ्टवेर  gmail  की और से नहीं है इसलिए पूरी  जिम्मेदारी user  की ही बनती है


 हाँ सहमत हूँ और वैसे भी रिस्क किसमे नहीं है !

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये आपके इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन को इस्तेमाल करेगा तो लिमिटेड प्लान वाले इसे इस्तेमाल न करे तो अच्छा रहेगा...


सही कहा भाई जान में भी बताना भूल गया था आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## mailer_demon

> हाँ सहमत हूँ और वैसे भी रिस्क किसमे नहीं है !


धन्यवाद विद्रोही जी .

----------


## Yadav

मै तो सोचा की फ़्री मे मिल रही है हमे जरुरत भी थी लेकिन मित्र नेट का तो खर्चा लगेगा

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> दोस्त विद्रोही जी,
> 
>  किसी 3rd पार्टी के सॉफ्टवेर को फर्स्ट पार्टी रेकोम्मेंद नहीं करती. वही बात यहाँ पर हो रही है. किसी भी सॉफ्टवेर को इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त license में भी यही बात लिखी होती है. उसके license के रुल को पढने पर पता चलेगा.
> 
> बाकी review तो सॉफ्टवेर का यूज़ करके हम यूज़र देते है की कौन ठीक है कौन नहीं. इसी के लिए फोरम भी बना है जहा यूज़र अपना review दे.
> 
> आशा है मेरे जवाब से आप सन्तुष होंगे. आपके रेस्पोंस का इन्तेजार है.
> 
> आपका,
> मैलोर देमोंन


नहीं नहीं मै पूर्णतः सहमत हूँ आपकी बात से ! बस मैंने ये ध्यान दिलाने की कोशिश की इस पर पूर्ण निर्भरता शायद घातक हो सकती है !हो सकता है की मेरा डर नाजायज़ हो !

----------


## Dark Rider

> नहीं नहीं मै पूर्णतः सहमत हूँ आपकी बात से ! बस मैंने ये ध्यान दिलाने की कोशिश की इस पर पूर्ण निर्भरता शायद घातक हो सकती है !हो सकता है की मेरा डर नाजायज़ हो !


बात ठीक है बस हमारा दायित्व लोगो को सही जानकरी देना है इसमें किसी का अहित ना  हो इसका हमें ध्यान रखना चाहिए ,  वैसे आपसे कोई नाराज नहीं है गति देते रहे

----------


## badboy123455

> तो दोस्तों इंतज़ार ख़त्म,
> 
> मेरा ये सॉफ्टवेर ३०० KB का है. आपको करना बस इतना है की इसे विनज़िप से *extract* कर ले. इसमे ४ फाइल है. आपको केवल *setup* फाइल को डबल क्लीक करना है और installation शुरू. Installation ख़त्म होने के बाद माय कंप्यूटर खोलिए. आप देखेंगे की वह एक *DRIVE* बन गया है जिसका नाम *GMail Drive* होगा. अब इस *drive* पर *mouse* का पॉइंटर ले जाकर राईट क्लीक कीजिये. एक ओपसन होगा *Loggin As* . उसपर क्लीक कीजिये गा तो एक पोप अप विंडो आएगा जिसमे दो आप्शन होंगे - 
> १.* login id* 
> २.* password* 
> अब आप अपने Gmail का लोगिन id और पासवर्ड डाल दीजिये. 
> 
> अब आपका ये *drive* खुल जायेगा. अब जो भी फाइल रखनी है अपने कंप्यूटर से कॉपी कीजिये और इस जीमेल *drive* में पेस्ट कर दीजिये. ये एक तरह से अलग *drive* हो गया.
> 
> ...


 बहुत अच्छा सॉफ्टवेयर हे रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे मित्र धन्यवाद

----------


## mailer_demon

> बहुत अच्छा सॉफ्टवेयर हे रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे मित्र धन्यवाद


*धन्यवाद दोस्त*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *धन्यवाद दोस्त*


 अच्छा और मैने जो रेपुताशन दी उसका कुछ नहीं ??

----------


## mailer_demon

> अच्छा और मैने जो रेपुताशन दी उसका कुछ नहीं ??


*sorry साजिद जी*,

मैं भूल गया था. *आप को दो बार धन्यवाद*.:)

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *sorry साजिद जी*,
> 
> मैं भूल गया था. *आप को दो बार धन्यवाद*.:)


 ठीक है आगे से नहीं भूलना हा हा हा

----------


## mailer_demon

> ठीक है आगे से नहीं भूलना हा हा हा


नहीं भूलूंगा

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

मित्र बहुत मजदर टिप था पर एक प्रश्न ये जीमेल का डाटा राकहने वाला सॉफ्टवेर है अगर में अपना डाटा इसमे रखता हु तो क्या जीमेल का डाटा फुल हो जायेगा मुझे मेल नहीं आएंगे तो मेल कहा जायेंगे और ये डाटा कहा स्टरे करता है विस्तार से बताये मित्र

----------


## mailer_demon

> मित्र बहुत मजदर टिप था पर एक प्रश्न ये जीमेल का डाटा राकहने वाला सॉफ्टवेर है अगर में अपना डाटा इसमे रखता हु तो क्या जीमेल का डाटा फुल हो जायेगा मुझे मेल नहीं आएंगे तो मेल कहा जायेंगे और ये डाटा कहा स्टरे करता है विस्तार से बताये मित्र


*दोस्त सुमित जी* 

आपके रेस्पोंस के लिए धन्यवाद.  आपके प्रश्न का एक उदहारण के जवाब दूंगा. मान लीजिये आपके पास 8 GB की पेन ड्रिवे है और ये डाटा से फुल हो जाती है और उसमे आपको कुछ और डाटा रखना है तो क्या करेंगे. सिम्पल कुछ डाटा डिलीट करेंगे फिर डाटा रखेंगे. वैसे ही जीमेल फुल होंगे पर आपके सरे मेल gmail सर्वर पर रहेंगे और आपके पास तब तक नहीं आयेंगे जब तक कुछ डिलीट कर दे.

आपको डाटा ही रखना है तो एक और id बना लीजिये gmail पर और उसमे रखिये. जिसमे मेल आते है उसे खली रहने दीजिये मेल के लिए. आपके पास अगर डाटा ज्यादा है तो और भी सारे Gmail account बना लीजिये और जितना डाटा रखना है रखिये. बस.

*आपका दोस्त,
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## Shamit

दोस्त installation faild आ रहा है

----------


## mailer_demon

> दोस्त installation faild आ रहा है


*शमित जी,*

क्या आप मुझे स्क्रीन शोट भेज सकते है. या फिर से डाउनलोड कर इन्स्टाल करे. *डाउनलोड* यहाँ से करे.

*धन्यवाद,
आपका दोस्त,
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## Shamit

> *शमित जी,*
> 
> क्या आप मुझे स्क्रीन शोट भेज सकते है. या फिर से डाउनलोड कर इन्स्टाल करे. *डाउनलोड* यहाँ से करे.
> 
> *धन्यवाद,
> आपका दोस्त,
> मैलोर देमोंन*


Download to kr liya hai
or screen sot
jald btaye kya krna hai...

----------


## mailer_demon

> Download to kr liya hai
> or screen sot
> jald btaye kya krna hai...


अब इन्स्टाल करके देखिये.

----------


## Shamit

> अब इन्स्टाल करके देखिये.


 इस के लिए बरोअद बंद कनेक्शन की जरुरत तो नही परती न
मैं मोबाइल से उसे करता हु

----------


## mailer_demon

> इस के लिए बरोअद बंद कनेक्शन की जरुरत तो नही परती न
> मैं मोबाइल से उसे करता हु


ब्रॉडबैंड कनेक्शन की जरुरत तो नहीं पड़ती. लेकिन आपकी uploading और downloading स्लो रहेगी. जैसा की आपका स्पीड है. अगर आप 3G यूज़ करते है तो कोई प्रॉब्लम नहीं है.

----------


## viswas7

BAHUT ACHACHHI TRIK H BHAI MENE TO 7 A/C BANA LIYE H IS TARAH ME 56 GB EXTRA DATA SAVE KAR PAA RAHA HOON MERA 500 GB KA PC OR 500 GB KA LEPTOP DONO HI FULL THE AAP KA BAHUT BAHUT THANXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## rb908

हान एसएआर जी मुझे चाहिए

----------

